# Pet Passports-How long does it take to issue?



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anybody know how long it takes to get the pet passport once the microchipping and rabies have been done? We have to take Mia back to the vets in 1 months time to get her blood taken and tested against rabies. I forgot to ask exactly when we apply for the passport and how long. I know that we cant bring her back into the UK until 6 months after the rabies jab was given but would like to know how long the whole process takes before we get the passport.

Thanks in advance

Chezza


----------



## Hilary Humphreys (Oct 24, 2008)

hi - we started the procedure in august this year and our dog will be free to travel by Feb 09. Cost is around £400 plus every year you have to get a new pet passport currently costing around another £90 plus each time you want to enter back into this country from places like France you have to have him see a vet in France within 48 hours of re-entry and it costs about 30 euro for a dose of worming stuff!! Expensive procedure!!!


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

What is the 400 pounds for? We had her microchipped and rabies vaccine which cost 67 pounds. How much did your vet charge for the blood test? What is the next step once the blood test has come back ok (how long did the results take?).

The receptionist at the vet told us it was 35 pounds for the passport?

I didnt realise it was so expensive?


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*When you have the micro chip done the rabbies vacs should be done at least a week later, you then have to decide weather you will bring the animal back into the uk, if you might do so, then after the rabbies vacs i think its about another 4 weeks after then the animal has to have blood tests to make sure everything is ok, I did this recently with a kitten, but the owner will not be returning to the UK so got the passport from the vets when the vacs were complete, hope this helps  your vets will do the passport for you but you will need all the details ie addresses to where the animal is going. £35 for the passport is very cheep? my kitten passport cost £60, so i would ask again if i were you,and that was without the chipping and vaccine  in total i paid £125, but remember i didnt go back for the blood tests, they would be extra. *


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Even 60 pounds isn't that bad, I just wondered why the other member paid over 400 pounds? I am assuming the blood test wont be more than 50 pounds and she has already been microchipped and had the vaccine for Rabies and that was a total of just 67pounds which I thought was very reasonably priced.

We are taking her to Germany and Switzerland next year and really looking forward to taking her away so I guess whatever the amount we will pay it


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

My two chows have pet passports, all in it cost approximately £150/ dog.. the boosters ever three years are £50ish, including update to passports.

If you're going to switzerland make sure you read up on local laws, dogs over 25kg's have to muzzled in public, there's also a number of local restictions.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

We had one of our pups transported over to Spain in September. She had to be microchipped £27 then the Rabies injection £30 and the vet issued the passport for free. It only took a week to receive as the vet did it for us.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Once you have had the blood test there is nothing stopping you taking your dog out of the country. But they can not come back into the UK until six months after the date of the blood test.

Pet Passports are now valid for *THREE *years . Amber had her last booster September 2006 her next booster is not due until September 2009. You do not need a new passport, your vet just stamps the one your dog already has, it just looks like our passports.

The booster is only about £40 and that includes the vet stamping the passport.

Amber has been to France 12 times, it's lovely to take her on holiday with us.


----------



## Chezza79 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, we are looking forward to taking Mia away with us next year. I read on the DEFRA website that they do not actually charge the vets for the passports so the vets can actually charge what they like for the passports. I will definately check all the regulations and restrictions before we go 

Thanks again for all of your answers 

Chezza


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> We had one of our pups transported over to Spain in September. She had to be microchipped £27 then the Rabies injection £30 and the vet issued the passport for free. It only took a week to receive as the vet did it for us.


how did u get her there?


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> Once you have had the blood test there is nothing stopping you taking your dog out of the country. But they can not come back into the UK until six months after the date of the blood test.
> 
> Pet Passports are now valid for *THREE *years . Amber had her last booster September 2006 her next booster is not due until September 2009. You do not need a new passport, your vet just stamps the one your dog already has, it just looks like our passports.
> 
> ...


how do you take her? do you fly? if so who with?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> how do you take her? do you fly? if so who with?


We use Channel Tunnel it's great way to cross the channel. It takes about 40 mins. you stay in your car so you are all together, not like on a ferry where the dogs have to stay in the car on their own. You come straight off the shuttle onto the motorway and you are on your way. The French motorways are much better than ours, they have little pull offs every 20 miles so you are never far from stopping and letting your dog go for a walk plus there is always a loo which are clean.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

happybunny22000 said:


> how did u get her there?


Had her transported by air conditioned van. The company is based in Spain but originally come from down south. They transport once a month to spain and then transport animals coming back to the uk.


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

im looking to take mypup to see my family in spain but debating about how


----------



## Mancala17 (Dec 28, 2009)

Could someone clarify something re returning my dog to the UK. My pointer had his rabies blood test on 19th June 2009 and we left UK om 1st Sept and want to return on 3rd Jan. His rabies jab is valid until 18 May 2011. Am I clear to return? - I'm aware I need the tick and tapeworm treatment by a vet - +24hrs but - 48 hrs. 

Does anyone have a vet contact in mid France? We are travelling from Calabria Italy and unless we drive all night for 24 hrs we won't make the deadline easily. 

Sandi


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Mancala17 said:


> Could someone clarify something re returning my dog to the UK. My pointer had his rabies blood test on 19th June 2009 and we left UK om 1st Sept and want to return on 3rd Jan. His rabies jab is valid until 18 May 2011. Am I clear to return? - I'm aware I need the tick and tapeworm treatment by a vet - +24hrs but - 48 hrs.
> 
> Does anyone have a vet contact in mid France? We are travelling from Calabria Italy and unless we drive all night for 24 hrs we won't make the deadline easily.
> 
> Sandi


not before 6 months, your 6th month was december 19, so you are good. We did travel from Florence to Calais in one go. We got there plenty time to spare, but Calabria is prob another 9 hours on top?
We did the vet business in Italy, but check the info on defra before you see a vet, in Italy they don't have a clue! Plus they charge me 50 only for me to tell them what needed done and the time logistics. In France they will be a lot better informed. You can maybe ring Customs and ask for a vet address in France. I was told at Customs that they do turn many dogs away and send them back to local vets as the owners or their vets do something wrong. The wormer has to have a very specific ingredient in it and not any wormer will do.


----------

